# North Dakota Pipeline



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

This is an interesting read.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/opinion/os-ed-standing-rock-sioux-other-side-110916-20161109-story.html


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Everybody needs one but nobody wants it in their backyard


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Democrats.

Regards, Mike


----------



## big_country (Aug 29, 2011)

Vol said:


> Democrats.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Well said


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

The pipeline is well off the reservation. It has been well studied and approved by the Corp of engineers. Many protesters are not even from this region and many are not even Indian. Sierra Club Nd others are paying them to be there.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We just inherited a pipeline the house I live in and the dairy operation are hundred and fifty feet from the pipeline., two other farm houses we owned or less than 75 feet from the line and my neighbor's house is just 30 foot from the line. You can't help but wonder what if. One of the farmhouses is a rental for us and the tenants want out before the line is charged.... when we ask UGI about the safety issues of living with your house right next to a high pressure line they said you're still safer as a resident then having the gas transported by train or truck.. they could have easily routed it at a safer distance from the houses the land would have been available. But they would have had to pay for that land . So the following off right away get a bargain and it really only risks about 4 households.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Well, when I think about pipeline news, I do not recall any major issue with a line. Railroads-yes. Semis-yes. Pipelines? Not that I recall. In all fairness I am not on top of the news and miss plenty of it.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I believe there is a nat gas line within a half mile of where I sit. If I wasnt thinking of this now, I would forget that it existed.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Americans would be shocked to see just how many pipelines there are buried beneath us.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

UGI is going to utilize the line that's going in on across our whole Farm.Spectra Energy , takes care of securing the right away and getting everything constructed. My relationship with them leaves a bit to be desired. 
https://stateimpact.npr.org/pennsylvania/2016/04/29/1-injured-after-gas-pipeline-explosion-in-western-pa/


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Pa One Call's Bill Kiger says pipeline safety can always be improved but there are natural hazards with these lines."You really can't guarantee anything," he said. "There's the freeze and thaw cycles, anything can happen, which is why they should be attempting to put these pipelines at a distance from [occupied] buildings


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Well, when I think about pipeline news, I do not recall any major issue with a line. Railroads-yes. Semis-yes. Pipelines? Not that I recall. In all fairness I am not on top of the news and miss plenty of it.


The thing with pipelines is they can leak for years without anyone knowing anything. Then the clean up is a nightmare. We have so many many lines around and through our fields. Who knows if any are leaking. There are ones from each gas well to the separator then to the sales line near the county road. My cousin burnt off a field of grass hay a couple years ago. All of a sudden there was a small flare. A line from a gas well had a leak. It had been leaking before because there was dead grass around it. So then the gas company had to come and dig it all up and clean the dirt and now there is small annoying ground water monitoring wells that get in the way. Lots of these leaks are found every year. They never make the news. Now the big pipelines are probably easier monitored. But still there could be a little leak at joints and no one would ever know. I'm not saying I'm against pipelines its just that it is true that they aren't 100% safe.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

There's 2 pipelines that cross my back pasture that have been there since '33. I only remember one of them that ever had a leak and that was back in the mid 50's.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I still like them better than train cars full of gas or trucks on the highways. The thing about them is our particular group (farmers/ranchers) have more direct interaction with them than the typical person. 
Most of my fields have pipelines in them, but I'm pretty sure they're just water pipelines. Others are natural gas.
We have a fair amount of Railroad track up here in the once "liberal" northeast, but now conservative state of Pennsylvania. 
The tracks are heavily used with freight and a LOT of the freight is tankers full of PA NATURAL GAS from fracking. 
I love that PA is one of the biggest suppliers to our great nation, but those rail tankers look vulnerable perched up on the railroad berms, bridges, etc. 
The tracks make nice walking shortcuts between my fields sometimes.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm still learning but I'm wondering good a 650 PSI high pressure transmission natural gas line leak for years without anyone realizing it. I would think you would know rather quickly


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> I'm still learning but I'm wondering good a 650 PSI high pressure transmission natural gas line leak for years without anyone realizing it. I would think you would know rather quickly


they aren't all that high pressure


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> Well, when I think about pipeline news, I do not recall any major issue with a line. Railroads-yes. Semis-yes. Pipelines? Not that I recall. In all fairness I am not on top of the news and miss plenty of it.


I remember one day in the fall of '89... I had graduated from high school in June of '89 and was enjoying sleeping in one morning-- I remember the school bus rattling by outside my window at about 7:30 am and rolling over, glad and happy I didn't have to get up and get to school.

Anyway, sometime a little while later, I FELT a sharp movement of the bed, like a giant had kicked the entire house... I've never been through an earthquake, but I'm sure it was similar... Having studied the effects of nuclear weapons, including ground shock, I was quite concerned-- our area is black clay and sand/gravel beds overlying rock, but bedrock is hundreds of feet deep here... we're on ancient seabed here-- mud overlying the deep rock... IOW, not prone to earthquakes shallow enough to be felt, and we're a LONG, LONG way from the nearest seismic faults... so I KNEW it was NOT a "seismic event". SO, there HAD been a large-scale explosion SOMEWHERE sufficient to create a ground shock wave, similar to the ground shock wave of a nuclear explosion (which I didn't rule out at that point!)

SO, after going outside to inspect the horizon for rising mushroom clouds and finding none, I turned on the TV to find nothing "out of the ordinary"... but after a short time a news flash came across-- a pipeline explosion some 70-odd miles north of us, near Brenham, Texas... apparently, overnight a high-pressure gas pipeline had developed a leak. Being early fall, the winds were virtually nonexistant and virtually still, cool air during the overnight hours. As natural gas is heavier than air, and the ground contour around that area is gently rolling terrain with lots of hills and hummocks, shallow valleys, bowl depressions, and so on, the natural gas leak had occurred in a valley floor, and due to the still air, gradually filled the valley with a mixture of natural gas and air, creating the perfect conditions for a "fuel-air explosion". This explosive mixture built up throughout the night, just waiting for the right "spark" to set it off. The usual morning activities would provide that spark, and nobody was the wiser until it happened, because bulk natural gas shipped through pipelines is UNSCENTED-- it does not receive the infusion of methyl mercaptan (the chemical responsible for the stink of domestically-supplied natural gas and butane/propane, or the "stench agent" added to gas to make it detectable by the sense of smell... I used to work at a natural gas compressor station a few miles away that ran six large battleship-engine size compressors on three 36 inch natural gas pipelines-- we had a supply of methyl mercaptan in a 2.5 gallon jug in a remote outbuilding (the "outhouse" we called it-- the mercaptan seeped through the plastic of the jug, staining it from it's usual white color (typical pesticide-type jug) to a muddy brownish-yellow, and the stink of the stuff could gag a maggot at 40 paces on a still, humid, warm morning... We would have to periodically shut the gas line off running from the compressor station through a gas meter to the distribution system around the plant site, which used to contain a couple rows of company houses on the property (which had been gradually removed over the years so that just a couple remained-- one was converted to the boss and secretaries' offices, and the other was our "field operations office" containing our breakrooms and offices for the field supervisor and us rights-of-way maintenance personnel...) We would have to then pour a measured amount of methyl mercaptan into a "wick" in a basket over which the metered unscented natural gas, straight from the pipeline, flowed as it left the meter and entered the local gas distribution system for the plant grounds, thus "stink-ifying" the natural gas so that any leaks in the office or buildings would be detectable by the malodorous stench of the mercaptan...)

Anyway, with this odorless, colorless gas having escaped and mixed with air and filled the valley, it was now a bomb set to go off. As the morning activities started, several cars actually cranked up and left the area as their owners went off to work; for whatever reason they didn't set off the explosion (probably the gas concentration in their particular area was insufficient to ignite-- ie "too lean" of a mixture). But, the inevitable happened-- at some point, someone started a vehicle or started operating some piece of machinery, or an electric motor started and arced, and it set off an explosion equal to several hundred tons of TNT... a few houses in the remote valley were obliterated and shattered, some folks were killed, and it created a ground shock wave that I FELT, in my bed, over 70 miles away, which was also felt in Houston and the surrounding area.

SO, don't let anybody tell you these things are perfectly safe. NOTHING IS. That said, a properly maintained and operated pipeline is no more or less dangerous than anything else, and considering what can happen to a semi-load of propane or natural gas rupturing and exploding, to say nothing of a freight train pulling dozens of cars of propane or LNG weighing thousands of tons, there's very little difference... if it's your time, and luck and fate aren't on your side, it doesn't really matter if you get blown up by a pipeline explosion, a tanker-truck explosion, or a railroad car derailment explosion... or a fertilizer plant explosion (like in West, Texas a few years ago) or a solid propellant rocket plant explosion (like in Utah a couple decades ago).

Later! OL J R


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1159152687509713


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Protestors claim to be protecting mother earth. Before and after pics of their campsite. They've destroyed that prairie. Be interesting to see how muddy it gets in that camp with the snow and rain we've gotten. Supposed to get a cold shot of air after this 3 day snow shower. Wonder how chilly these clowns will be in their tents when its below zero with about a 20mph wind. Also these protectors love to burn tires and vehicles when they make their roadblocks. Seems they feel water is life but who cares about the air.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I wonder how many are on goverment assistance and welfare of some sort?


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

This is one time I will get some pleasure from a artic front!


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Geez the human race sucks...

Like I tell my daughter-- "never forget-- PEOPLE SUCK!"

Later! OL J R


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Waterway64 said:


> This is one time I will get some pleasure from a artic front!


I have an acquaintance on Facebook busy trying to get people to donate clothing, food, sleeping bags so she can take those for the "poor and suffering" protestors to keep warm. I wish she would give what she collects to better recipients.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Teslan said:


> I have an acquaintance on Facebook busy trying to get people to donate clothing, food, sleeping bags so she can take those for the "poor and suffering" protestors to keep warm. I wish she would give what she collects to better recipients.


Nice way to list her as an 'acquaintance', not neighbor or friend Tes.  Question is does she know better recipients or not?

Larry


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

r82230 said:


> Nice way to list her as an 'acquaintance', not neighbor or friend Tes.  Question is does she know better recipients or not?
> 
> Larry


well she isn't a friend. Her crazy mom shared the post.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Ya know, I'm all for people being able to express their "First Amendment Rights"... BUT...

That implies by definition that they follow the "rule of law". Your rights go out the window when you're not following the rule of law IMHO... you become a common criminal and your "views" are irrelevant at that point-- the issue becomes your ACTIONS.

This country simply cannot continue with no respect for the RULE OF LAW. Our "leaders" should know that, and probably do, but yet they do NOTHING to enforce the rule of law... unless of course it's white ranchers or bible believing Christians that disagree with something the government has done or refuses to roll over to government "mandates". If it's black panthers intimidating people at election sites, or "black lives matter" thugs looting and burning cities and sniping at police, or "professional protesters" creating mob mentality and inciting thug tactics at whatever their chosen "cause of the week" happens to be, the gubmint turns a blind eye, issues some hand-wringing whiny appeasement, and goes on its merry way, leaving local law enforcement and the local population in harm's way to fend for themselves.

Is it any WONDER this country is tearing itself apart??

John Adams, our third President (IIRC, been a lot of years since I was in public grade school) said this... "Our Constitution was made only for a moral and religious people. It is wholly inadequate to the government of any other." (John Adams) This would by necessity include the current crop of atheistic, amoral, self-absorbed nihilistic animals currently making their occupation stirring things up in this country.

We WILL have either one or the other-- Either the "rule of law", or the "law of the jungle". As Abraham Lincoln quoted from the Bible, "A house divided against itself cannot stand". He said that referring to the country being unable to endure half-slave and half-free... He also said that he wasn't sure which would win the day, but he DID expect that either ONE side would win, or the OTHER, that it would "cease to be divided against itself".

If we don't have the rule of law, we BY DEFAULT will end up with the mob mentality and "law of the jungle". Words have to mean things again... the law has to mean what it says and say what it means, our Constitution needs to be the rock upon which all other laws are built-- otherwise we're simply "building on the sand" as the Bible says, and when the "storms came and the rain blew against that house, it fell, and great was the fall thereof." We cannot endure having a "living document" as the basis of our laws, constantly reinterpreted by willful politicians in robes seeking to conform it to every whim of the ever changing winds of popular doctrine. We cannot have rule of law where every law is "open to interpretation" as whomever is enforcing it or enacting it sees fit, and where nobody respects it and follows it as they see fit. We cannot endure with "selective enforcement" where the gubmint turns a blind eye to glaring violation of even the most basic tenets of the rule of law, while seeking to crush anyone guilty of violating some legal or regulatory minutiae simply because they're not part of some "protected class".

Either the law means something, or it DOESN'T... Either the law is for EVERYBODY, or it's for NOBODY.

We've forgotten these things, institutionally, and for that reason I don't believe we can long endure. Not without getting 'back to the basics"...

Later! OL J R


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

"Rule of law" is the only thing standing between us and complete anarchy.
The reason why we have so much anarchy in immigration is because so many rules of law we have regarding immigration are being ignored.

One of the reasons that trump won!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

luke strawwalker said:


> Ya know, I'm all for people being able to express their "First Amendment Rights"... BUT...
> 
> That implies by definition that they follow the "rule of law". Your rights go out the window when you're not following the rule of law IMHO... you become a common criminal and your "views" are irrelevant at that point-- the issue becomes your ACTIONS.
> 
> ...


You're "deplorable" OL JR!! LOL


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

https://www.sayanythingblog.com/entr...-floor-speech/ 18 minutes long, but worth watching, tells the truth. I wish this would get as much attention nation wide as the protesters are getting attention online and by the news.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I watched and couldn't see my senators (or very few other senators as a matter of fact), looks almost as an empty chamber. Guess that's capital hill at it's best.

Larry


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> You're "deplorable" OL JR!! LOL


Yep and proud of it!

Why I say the enemy isn't in Beijing or Pyongyang... the TRUE enemy is in WASHINGTON DC!

Later! OL J R


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

wait for it... pretty much sums up how we all feel in this weather. lol

http://video.foxnews.com/v/5237685240001/?#sp=show-clips

These protesters were warned how bad the weather was going to get. Warned to leave/evacuate as emergency responders probably wouldn't be able to reach them. Roads are closed all over the state. Some of the protesters are posting videos online claiming the state isn't plowing the roads and isn't helping them. All lies, they are evactuating many of them to area shelters. Many more have went to the casino on the rez. Heard on the news that many of their tents and teepees collapsed in the wind then caught fire on their woodstoves and heaters. It'll be amazing if no one dies down there. I don't feel sorry for the adults that should have known better, I do feel sorry for the children that were drug along into the camp. The parents that endangered their childrens lives in that camp should be charged with negelect/endangerment.

Windchills today would take your breath away, gonna be worse next week when we really go into the deep freeze.


----------

